# Cinestrings problem with hanging notes after the update 1.3 ?



## Ultraxenon (Sep 23, 2017)

Does anyone else experince the same problem as me With hanging notes? Espacially With all the ensemble patches. I did not had this issue With v1.2. The sound is really good, but some patches are useless to me beacause it happends all the time.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 23, 2017)

not hanging notes, but clicks and pops with sustained patches especially, but basically all strings after v1.3 update, other tracks in the project dont cause the problem - I am not sure if to download the fresh files or what


----------



## Ultraxenon (Sep 27, 2017)

I got in touch with Cinesamples support about this and they said that they had add a fix in the update. So i was told to redownload the update and then everything should be fine. I haven't done it yet, but if others have the same problem you know what to do. Cinesamples has amazing librarys and support, they got back to me real quick.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 27, 2017)

That's what I thought I would have to do - to re-download the whole thing just to make sure it can fix the problem. Thx for getting back, I will try to post over the weekend if it helped


----------



## Ultraxenon (Sep 27, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> That's what I thought I would have to do - to re-download the whole thing just to make sure it can fix the problem. Thx for getting back, I will try to post over the weekend if it helped


I asked them about the hanging notes issue, but it could be that the clicks and pops also is fixed. Lets hope so


----------



## danwool (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm getting this. Did the re-download help? Thx


----------



## Ultraxenon (Dec 26, 2017)

danwool said:


> I'm getting this. Did the re-download help? Thx


Im afraid not, i haven't seen any fix from Cinesamples yet, in the meantime i have to use other string librarys. I really hope that they take this problem seriously, we are not the only one who has this problem.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 26, 2017)

I have to say the same - unusable with the current version, even after redownloading


----------



## danwool (Dec 26, 2017)

Still very usable for me. I'm only getting stuck notes occasionally. A couple times an hour? Still mighty annoying. Has it been determined that the issue occurs in all DAWs? I'm using it within DP 9.5. I may try running Cinesample in VEP if it really starts to bug me. I don't recall ever having the issue when using VEP....though I can't recall if I've tried 1.3 in VEP.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 26, 2017)

The strings are imo the weakest of their libraries. The legato cellos seem to miss release samples, or they're not playing, anyone else notice this? And sometimes the number of voices will increase dramatically for no good reason, seems like a bug.


----------



## danwool (Feb 13, 2018)

Okay. This seems to be getting worse. On larger projects I'm getting stuck notes frequently. The work around is to reload the patch, but eventually the problem returns. I just contacted support and I'm waiting for a response... In the meantime, anyone have any luck addressing this? Also, what DAW are you using? Ultraxenon, Peter.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Feb 13, 2018)

danwool said:


> Okay. This seems to be getting worse. On larger projects I'm getting stuck notes frequently. The work around is to reload the patch, but eventually the problem returns. I just contacted support and I'm waiting for a response... In the meantime, anyone have any luck addressing this? Also, what DAW are you using? Ultraxenon, Peter.


The problem is still there. I do the same as you, reload the patch, but after a while the problem is back. It is really annoying. I also updatet Kontakt and have download the Library several times, but the problem is still there. In the meantime i use other string libraries, but i own almost all the orchestral Library from Cinesamples and i want to use them. I also have problems With the Cinebrass update.


----------



## danwool (Feb 13, 2018)

Right. CineBrass and CineStrings are both doing it. Are you a DP user by chance Ultraxenon? I'm thinking the issue might be with DP's newest pre-gen scheme, but if you're not using DP that would point to another issue that's causing it. ...a couple things I might try if I can't nail down the problem: using older versions of CineSample patches. Using Kontakt in VEP to host CineSamples instruments


----------



## brek (Feb 13, 2018)

Huh... I just got Cinebrass and am experiencing stuck notes and pops/clicks in Cubase 7. It also sporadically plays notes a minor third away and sometimes moving the mod wheel will trigger a note to play. I wonder if it's possible to downgrade?


----------



## danwool (Feb 13, 2018)

Downgrading seems to be working. I've had CineSamples for awhile so I have older versions of the instruments sitting in Kontakt. Loading 1.2 versions of CineStrings and 1.6 versions of CineBrass eliminates the problem so far.

CineSamples responded to my support email, but cryptically. They said recently fixed the problem and to "re-download the inst.zip". There's a few different files they could be talking about in My Products. None of which appear to be recent. I'm waiting for clarification.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Feb 14, 2018)

Cubase and Studio One 3 are my daws - the problem is still there, but I have not tried to reinstall Instruments for the libraries - if that does not fix it, maybe downgrading to older versions will, but that is not solution I would like to have...


----------



## Henu (Feb 14, 2018)

danwool said:


> ...to "re-download the inst.zip". There's a few different files they could be talking about in My Products.



Horns: They messed up with the first 1.7 update patch, and provided a new version of it a couple of days later which fixed (most?) of the problems. You just need to get the instrument files again and it should be working, if I remember correctly. There was a topic here about the CB 1.7 update some time ago, which has more help than any of their customer service could prolly do.

Strings: You, me and everyone else is still royally forked on this. And it's not only the hanging notes- the CPU usage is killing me as well. I was told that the new legato patches are "more demanding" when I asked about it, but when I told them that it's every single patch that keeps spiking my CPU they didn't bother to get back at me anymore at all.

Too bad, because I really started to like the sound of the newest update after considering 1.2 more or less "an expensive mistake" soon after I had bought it.


----------



## brek (Feb 14, 2018)

Just been pulling my hair out because of the non stop hanging notes. It was actually connected to my comment above about the modwheel triggering notes. Not sure what's going on here (there's nothing happening in the sequencer):


At least I can stop the hanging notes by removing all CC1 automation below a certain threshold.


----------



## danwool (Feb 14, 2018)

Henu said:


> Horns: They messed up with the first 1.7 update patch, and provided a new version of it a couple of days later which fixed (most?) of the problems. You just need to get the instrument files again and it should be working, if I remember correctly. There was a topic here about the CB 1.7 update some time ago, which has more help than any of their customer service could prolly do.
> 
> Strings: You, me and everyone else is still royally forked on this. And it's not only the hanging notes- the CPU usage is killing me as well. I was told that the new legato patches are "more demanding" when I asked about it, but when I told them that it's every single patch that keeps spiking my CPU they didn't bother to get back at me anymore at all.
> 
> Too bad, because I really started to like the sound of the newest update after considering 1.2 more or less "an expensive mistake" soon after I had bought it.


Well, the updated 1.7 CB Instruments didn't fix the stuck notes for me :( The CS Inst.zips in My Products are old 1.1 versions for some reason, so I'm waiting for support to send me an updated 1.3 - though I don't know why it would help if the CB update didn't. I don't see any of the spiking with CS that Henu describes with 1.2 so downgrading CB and CS is my workaround. Unfortunately I do hear a dif and prefer the newer versions.

Also, if I use non-keyswitched patches I don't get stuck notes. Is this the case for everyone? Is anyone getting stuck notes on split or legato patches?


----------



## Henu (Feb 15, 2018)

Brek, you are absolutely right. I testes this myself as well, and at least Cello (legato) hanging is directly related to CC1. In lower values, it keeps hanging but the sooner I put it up it the hanging stops. Not surprisingly, the note comes back right after putting the modwheel on lower position again.

Danwool, the Inst.zips were _both_ labeled 1.7 in the Brass. The bad one AND the new one. Get the newest 1.7 from your product- page and compare the timestamps of both. The one you downloaded should be newer and fixed!

For what it comes to the "updated" version of Strings 1.3, don't hold your breath on that. Judging from the timestamps which I did just last week, there is nothing new under the sun on that one. I guess it's "working as intended" if you ask Cinesamples. There has been only one version of 1.3 available (unlike with CB), and that's what everyone's having with Cinestrings if they updated.


----------



## danwool (Feb 16, 2018)

I've installed both the updates now. I'm still getting stuck notes, but so far, noticeably less of them. When I first did the updates there was no difference at all on the current project I'm working on,* but* after I brought in new instrument patches from the browser and deleted the old ones I do notice a difference. ...I don't understand why that works, but it does for me....so far


----------



## Kony (Feb 16, 2018)

Henu said:


> I testes this myself


What...?


----------



## Henu (Feb 17, 2018)

Every man at a certain age need to get certain examinations done! 

However, it as as relevant to these bugs being utterly neglected by the developer as is pointing out stupid - yet amusing- typos.


----------



## danwool (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, I think I spoke too soon. I'm again getting a lot of stuck notes w CineStrings 1.3. Again, the workaround is to just use 1.2 patches. The 1.3 patches do sound better, especially the legato scripting, but the 1.2s are still very good.


----------



## danwool (Mar 9, 2018)

Still trying to figure this out. 

I’m curious if anyone is getting stuck notes when using non-articulated, non-keyswitched patches. A sure fire workaround for me is to use patches without key switches *or *that use velocity switching. I’ve never had a stuck note using either of those.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 9, 2018)

I have problems with Legato patches and ensemble patches. I contacted support a couple of days ago. They gave me a fix, but still have the same problem.


----------



## Henu (Mar 12, 2018)

What sort of fix did they give you? I'd be delighted to know about it, if possible!


----------



## willbedford (Mar 12, 2018)

Are you using the very latest patches? I fixed all the known hanging note bugs in January. 
If you are loading old projects, you'll need to replace the old patches with the new ones.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 12, 2018)

Henu said:


> What sort of fix did they give you? I'd be delighted to know about it, if possible!


This was the answer from support:
Regardless..., there's a fix! (This applies to both CIneStrings and CineBrass)

- Navigate to your User Area at cinesamples.com
- Find CineStrings CORE 
- Re-download the CineStrings "CineStringsCoreInst.zip"
- Once downloaded (you don't need to use the downloader app) replace these downloaded files into your Parent CineStrings CORE folder. This is where the .nkr .nkc live.


----------



## Henu (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh, I seemed to have re- downloaded and compared the timestamps last in early January or so, so I wasn't aware there finally was an update available! Thanks, I will check these out immediately!


----------



## Henu (Mar 12, 2018)

willbedford said:


> I fixed all the known hanging note bugs in January.




At least all legato patches still hang like their lives would depend on it when leaving CC1 value too small. 
Are you aware of this bug, which was also mentioned earlier in this thread?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 12, 2018)

Hm, I will look into this, can't wait to try it out, hopefully it will work


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 15, 2018)

PeterKorcek said:


> Hm, I will look into this, can't wait to try it out, hopefully it will work


I got a file from Cinesamples support the other day that i just copy into the folder as mentioned above. And now the hanging notes are gone (i did noticed some click and pops sound in the ensemble patch) I did download and copy the files into the correct folder and at the same time deleted the old ones, just as Cinesamples explained. I tried it several times, but it didn't work. So when i got the files from Cinesamples by mail it solved the problem.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 15, 2018)

Hm, so far I redownloaded CineStrings "CineStringsCoreInst.zip" and replaced the old ones in the folder. Have not tried it yet, hopefully today


----------



## danwool (Mar 16, 2018)

I did all this, redownloaded CineStringsCoreInst.zip etc., but I'm still getting the stuck notes on Articulated patches using Keyswitches. Not when Velocityswitched though, so I've been using those and I'm starting to get used to it. ...although I still don't like having to locate and press the sustain peddle every time I want to play a sustained note, nor do I like not hearing sustained notes when I click on them in my DAW. Not having the Keyswitch notes on the piano roll is kind of nice however.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 17, 2018)

UPDATE: still not working on my system - getting clicks at the start of the notes on sustains in keyswitch patches


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm suffering this issue with both Key and MIDI CC switching in Cinebrass (Logic X but hosted in VEP), it seems to happen to the 6 Horns mostly.

Anyone found a solution other than trying out the velocity switching, which unfortunately won't work that great with my workflow?


----------



## danwool (Apr 9, 2018)

Not that I know of. Because I've fallen in line with the CineSample model of using velocity switches, I'm no longer getting stuck notes. But I'm also no longer a squeaky wheel for them. I encourage you to stay engaged with CS to resolve it. As it is the work arounds are using velocity switching or to load patches from previous versions.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks @danwool, I’ve downgraded my version of Cinebrass for the time being.


----------



## jesc126 (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought both CineBrass and CineStrings core a few days ago (Spring Sale price finally got me). I noticed the hanging notes in the first few minutes of playing around with some patches and came here to see if anyone else had this issue. Seems like some of you guys have it worse than me - I get a hanging note once every 4-5 minutes or so, and all I have to do to stop it is hit the spacebar. Not a big deal, but hopefully something they will debug.

Both libraries sound great to my ears and are VERY tweakable. The spot mics in cinestrings are amazing - like having an entirely separate library of intimate first chair players. 

My only real complaint (strings only) is lack of consistency in legato transition volumes. 80% or more of the legato transitions blend in nicely to the dynamic of my playing, but the rest are extremely distracting, where the legato transition spikes the volume up for a moment. Totally unnatural sounding. They even address this issue in the PDF manual, recommending adjusting things in the backend of Kontakt (not my forte. scared to mess around with that), or automating midi CC volume in your DAW momentarily on the loud legatos (what a pain!). This seems like a programming issue that shouldn't be that hard to get right.


----------



## jesc126 (Apr 11, 2018)

Did a short mockup of the first half of one of Jonny Greenwood's cues from Phantom Thread as a test run for CineStrings. Sounds pretty good to my ears. With more tweaking, could probably sound better, but I'm still learning my way around the controls in the gui. I'm not thrilled with the legato bumps I mentioned in my previous post, but overall I think this library is a great value (compared to LASS, or OT Berlin). Not sure why people seem to be so down on CineStrings.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/phantom-thread-iii-mockup-first-half-mp3.12846/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## danwool (Apr 11, 2018)

We're not down on CineStrings. Per the OP, we're just having problems with stuck notes on the latest versions.


----------



## bozmillar (Apr 13, 2018)

Does anybody else get a way higher voice count on 1.3 vs 1.2? On the product page, it says that 1.3 should use a lower voice count and less CPU, but my experience is the exact opposite.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 13, 2018)

For hanging notes why not give this script a shot which maybe (just maybe) can fix the issue
https://syntheticorchestra.com/blog/?18


----------



## jesc126 (Apr 13, 2018)

bozmillar said:


> Does anybody else get a way higher voice count on 1.3 vs 1.2? On the product page, it says that 1.3 should use a lower voice count and less CPU, but my experience is the exact opposite.



I never had 1.2 but large, sudden jumps in voice count does seem to be an issue. Even on slow legato lines, I'm getting jumps above 150 voices. I think there are some bugs they still need to work out. I have other string libraries of similar size and use far less CPU. 

I've also realized that in my Cello patches only, when vibrato is on, the release samples do not play at all. When vibrato slider is below about halfway, release samples play normally. Could anyone else test this out on their system? I've removed all reverb so you can hear rel. samples clearly.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cellos-leg-vib-mp3.12877/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cellos-leg-non-vib-mp3.12878/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Henu (Jun 23, 2018)

Chiming in with another annoying bug- in some of the articulations, close and spot mics are missing all the data. Luckily I could load up v1.2 patches to replace the bugged 1.3 patches to get the ball rolling again, but I was wondering if anyone has encountered the same problem?


----------



## jesc126 (Jun 24, 2018)

Henu said:


> Chiming in with another annoying bug- in some of the articulations, close and spot mics are missing all the data. Luckily I could load up v1.2 patches to replace the bugged 1.3 patches to get the ball rolling again, but I was wondering if anyone has encountered the same problem?


 
Yes. Same problem with missing mic positions. I notified CS customer service about a month ago and they said they are working on all these bugs and will have new patches available at some point.


----------



## awaey (Jun 24, 2018)

Same problem


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 25, 2018)

I still have problems with hanging notes with Cinestrings and Cinebrass core/pro. Really annoying. Support have tried to help me but nothing solved the problem.


----------



## willbedford (Jun 25, 2018)

I did a big load of fixes late May/early June. Hanging notes in legato patches, and some patches where certain mics wouldn't work - all fixed. Can you download the latest patches from your user area, or ask Cinesamples support for the very latest versions?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jun 25, 2018)

Great , will download today and test it


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 25, 2018)

Ultraxenon said:


> I still have problems with hanging notes with Cinestrings and Cinebrass core/pro. Really annoying. Support have tried to help me but nothing solved the problem.



Same here. I have been speaking w/CS support, and am waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 25, 2018)

willbedford said:


> I did a big load of fixes late May/early June. Hanging notes in legato patches, and some patches where certain mics wouldn't work - all fixed. Can you download the latest patches from your user area, or ask Cinesamples support for the very latest versions?


I have had a dialog with support for some months now and they really tried hard to help me with this issue. I give you a short brief of what happend. After the last update 1,3 i have had problems with hanging notes, i re-download the library a few times, but first after i got a file from support it helped a but problems wasn't solved. For weeks ago i had a massive crash after a windows 10 update. I decided to re-download every library from Cinesamples on a fresh installation of windows and cubase, but now i just got error when i used the Cinesamples installer. Everytime a corrupt file or "could find file header..." something. After a few mails with support i tried to manually download the files. This didn't work either another error message came up that i don't remember the name of. Today i tried again and finally Cinestrings Core is installed again. I started violin 2 legato patch and the first tone hanged so intens i felt the vibrato laughing at me and said "no no no, it's not that easy you know" anyway i have managed to install Cinebrass Core and Pro(with hanging notes)Cinewinds Core(ok) Hollywood winds(ok) descant horn(ok) Cinestrings Solo(ok) Tina Guo(ok) and Cineperc(ok) I have tried to download Cinewinds pro several times but it is always a error message showing up. Support have tried to send me a fix file and they also told me that Cinesamples downloader is history, they are gonna use Connect for all new purchases.(Thank God) they wanted me to try to use connect, but my library's wasn't compatible with that downloader. I think they did good it is not always easy to figure out what goes wrong, but i wished they would done a manually job so my library's could be downloaded with Connect. Just to be clear i own lot of libraries from countless developers so I'm used to the procedure and that things could happen, but i never experienced so unstable downloader with any other products i own.
EDIT: Cinestrings works fine now with the new update, but not Cinebrass Core and Pro


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 30, 2018)

I still have the described bugs:

Heavy clicking noises (when choosing any preset with more than one mic selected)
Hung notes in the lower dynamics (when driving the modwheel too fast?)
The overall playability could be better.
Also, there seems to be something wrong with the installer. The samples and the 1.3.1 instruments are installed in separate folders each. Therefore, in Kontakt there are sometimes files missing (wallpapers etc.).

Also, I can't access the background faders to tweak the legatos in the instrument options. I can't see a thing. The tabs are empty. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I still have the described bugs:
> 
> Heavy clicking noises (when choosing any preset with more than one mic selected)
> Hung notes in the lower dynamics (when driving the modwheel too fast?)
> ...


Have you tried a clean install?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Nov 1, 2018)

Kony said:


> Have you tried a clean install?


It was actually a clean install with the latest installer.

After a batch re-save, some problems vanished, but the backend controllers in the instrument options are still missing. Does anyone know if there has been changes since version 1.3?

Also, the legato isn‘t playable, the landing note after the legato transition is way too slow, so that the vibrato is nearly a progressive vibrato. Is this the normal behaviour?


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear this - I have a similar issue with hanging trumpets in Cinebrass Core. I'm not sure which version (of Cinebrass) I'm on as I'm away from my DAW PC but it's the version from last year's BF sale (probs 1.7)....


----------



## KeithRamsey (Jan 29, 2019)

Any solution to this issue? Hanging notes in CineStrings legato patches? I'm still getting crazy stuck notes. I'm using version 1.31, batch resaved, re-loaded instruments in the project, but no luck. It hangs almost constantly. It's getting to be kind of un-useable.


----------



## danwool (Jan 29, 2019)

Are you using keyswitches? As I mentioned earlier, I think, using velocity-switching cleared up the issue for me. Not my preferred method originally, but I'm finding it has advantages...among them, less stuck notes


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 29, 2019)

KeithRamsey said:


> Any solution to this issue? Hanging notes in CineStrings legato patches? I'm still getting crazy stuck notes. I'm using version 1.31, batch resaved, re-loaded instruments in the project, but no luck. It hangs almost constantly. It's getting to be kind of un-useable.



Yeah - I still have hanging notes. Not all the time, but often enough.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 29, 2019)

danwool said:


> Are you using keyswitches? As I mentioned earlier, I think, using velocity-switching cleared up the issue for me. Not my preferred method originally, but I'm finding it has advantages...among them, less stuck notes



No keyswitches available in the patches I have.

And what do you mean by "velocity-switching" - I see no velocity-switching here?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jan 29, 2019)

I haven't experienced problems after i upgraded my computer and installed it on ssd. But i haven't tested it in a big project in a while. I sort of gave up and went for other string librarys.


----------



## KeithRamsey (Jan 29, 2019)

danwool said:


> Are you using keyswitches? As I mentioned earlier, I think, using velocity-switching cleared up the issue for me. Not my preferred method originally, but I'm finding it has advantages...among them, less stuck notes


I don't use key switches. I've just been using single patches on different midi channels within one instance of Kontakt. It's the true legato patch that always gives me trouble.


----------



## Rtomproductions (Jan 31, 2019)

Having the same issue. Just bought Cinestrings in November but just started using them only to experience hanging notes. I have to purge and reload samples every time. I've never had a single issue with any of my other 10 string libraries. Looks like I won't be using these.

Bush league.


----------



## richardt4520 (Jan 31, 2019)

I just bought Cinebrass bundle and absolutely love the sound but I have hanging notes on it whenever running it in poly legato mode.


----------



## danwool (Jan 31, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> No keyswitches available in the patches I have.
> 
> And what do you mean by "velocity-switching" - I see no velocity-switching here?


On the Articulations patches you can trigger the articulations via velocity (the default - lower velocities trigger shorts, higher the longs) or keyswitches. In my experience using velocity switching don’t get stuck nearly as often.


----------



## Kony (Jan 31, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> I just bought Cinebrass bundle and absolutely love the sound but I have hanging notes on it whenever running it in poly legato mode.


I'm still on 1.6 - the trumpet ensemble patch will hang occasionally :(


----------



## chapbot (Jan 31, 2019)

This is a crime. I love the sound of Cinestrings and hoped for more playability with their update but the patches are still clunky. I saw a video where somebody talked about how they've used Kontakt's built-in legato script to make the strings more playable but I'm too dumb to figure out how to use it lol


----------



## jesc126 (Feb 9, 2019)

KeithRamsey said:


> Any solution to this issue? Hanging notes in CineStrings legato patches? I'm still getting crazy stuck notes. I'm using version 1.31, batch resaved, re-loaded instruments in the project, but no luck. It hangs almost constantly. It's getting to be kind of un-useable.



I think there are many customers of Cinesamples desperately waiting for an update on Cinestrings. So many glitches. Really CPU heavy for some reason, when earlier versions were not. The hanging notes aren't as bad for me. Mostly issues with legato.


----------



## brek (Feb 9, 2019)

Yup.. this is still an issue for me with Cinebrass and Cinewinds. Of all the libraries I've purchased, these are the only ones to be in the "un-usable" range.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey guys, did anyone update CineStrings to v1.3.2? I did it yesterday and I still got cracks and pops when playing sustain articulations, shorts seem to be ok.

Please, can anyone suggest a remedy? I contacted the support as well


----------



## danwool (Sep 15, 2019)

PeterKorcek said:


> Hey guys, did anyone update CineStrings to v1.3.2? I did it yesterday and I still got cracks and pops when playing sustain articulations, shorts seem to be ok.
> 
> Please, can anyone suggest a remedy? I contacted the support as well


I'm pretty stable with CineStrings currently and reticent to update. Is there an update log that says what all got fixed or changed? 

Per the OP the main issue people are having is with stuck notes. I'm sorry I don't have any advice for your pop/crack issue....except, m'be: do you get it at high buffer settings?


----------



## bozmillar (Sep 15, 2019)

PeterKorcek said:


> Hey guys, did anyone update CineStrings to v1.3.2? I did it yesterday and I still got cracks and pops when playing sustain articulations, shorts seem to be ok.
> 
> Please, can anyone suggest a remedy? I contacted the support as well



Unfortunately, the only remedy I could find was to go back to 1.2. I like the legato scripting in 1.3 better, but 1.3 uses over twice as many voices when playing a note as 1.2. I'm not sure what's going on under the hood that makes 1.3 use so many more voices, but it just makes it so much harder on the cpu, and popping is the symptom.


----------



## danwool (Sep 16, 2019)

Same with 1.3.2 bozmiller?


----------



## Henu (Sep 16, 2019)

1.3.2 has the same crackling issues that 1.3 has, can confirm. As @bozmillar also says, it sounds better than 1.2 but demands way too much from your computer. What annoys me here is that the difference isn't exactly _that_ significant that it should be somehow natural to expect your computer not being able to handle it anymore.

In my opinion, It's completely different to know _in advance _that you cannot run e.g. full Berlin Strings on a cheap laptop than installing an update of a library which used to run smoothly and is now suddenly demanding you to double the power of your computer or "just don't update then". I have SSD's, an overclocked i5k processor and 32 GB of RAM, running reasonable buffer sizes and can easily handle almost everything....except for Cinestrings 1.3+.

And I'm not talking even about full sections, but just _single articulation patches_ that make everything to go snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, indeed, it's single articulations that are causing problems, but strangely, short arts are fine. I thought that I had something set weirdly in the settings for sustain/legato notes, because there are causing the issues. Staccato, etc are fine so far. Did not test extensively with all string sections, though.

Ok, so, temporary remedy could be a roll-back to v.1.2. Hmm, can we force Cinesamples to look into through multiple support posts or better, if someone from cinesamples could update this thread about it and they could have a look at it.


----------



## Henu (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah, true- the shorts work just fine! I'd love to use this library more, but right now it's just so unbearable that I usually leave it out from my stuff except for some sporadic shorts.


----------



## spaunsam7 (Sep 16, 2019)

Have the exact same issues with v1.3.2 which is a real bummer because I really love them. I run a 16-Core computer with 96gb of ram and have Cinestrings on my ssd. It's the only library that gives me those weird cracking/pop sounds when playing legatos or sustains. Totally unusable at the moment.


----------



## danwool (Sep 16, 2019)

Though I don't understand why it would make a difference, are there any Mac users that have the crackling issue?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 16, 2019)

To give you insight about my system - PC, i7, 6 core, 64 GB RAM, SSD, other libraries work just fine. It is really Cinestrings Core v1.3 to 1.3.2 and specific problem with long patches - cracks and pops occur mainly at the beginning and then during of sample playback. Will try to test it more thoroughly over the weekend.


----------



## bozmillar (Sep 16, 2019)

Here's a quick video showing what I think is causing the problem.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 16, 2019)

512 max v. 1000 max - that potentially have anything to do with it?


----------



## bozmillar (Sep 16, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> 512 max v. 1000 max - that potentially have anything to do with it?



nope. Just checked. It reacts the same as long as it's under 500, and I can't get it to hit that max.


----------



## danwool (Sep 16, 2019)

FWIW, I get the exact same thing, in terms of voice use, but no glitching. ...very nicely done little video btw. you must do this type of thing often


----------



## bozmillar (Sep 16, 2019)

danwool said:


> FWIW, I get the exact same thing, in terms of voice use, but no glitching. ...very nicely done little video btw. you must do this type of thing often



I don't usually get glitching either on a single instrument. I have the latency down way lower than I normally would when I made this video. But even with higher latency, if I have all 5 sections going, my system can't handle it. It can handle it just fine with vers 1.2.


----------



## danwool (Sep 17, 2019)

Hmm. It could just be a CPU issue then? It could still be a bug, but you know how it goes. Companies often assume (hope?) we all will be buying the latest and greatest and create products and updates that need more and more power, leaving many to have to stick with older products and older versions. I sincerely hope that's not the case here.


----------



## jesc126 (Sep 24, 2019)

For those who updated to v1.32, how did you do that? I got the new instrument files, should I just delete the old folder and drag the new ones in? Or is there a more complicated way to do this so I don't get the dreaded "missing samples" error in kontakt?


----------



## Shagal (Sep 26, 2019)

Having this issue since day one. Talked to the support, they told me I'd have too less RAM(32GB... yeah.. sure...)


----------



## jesc126 (Oct 2, 2019)

After updating to 1.32, I feel kontakt does run the instruments a bit smoother. Almost zero pops/clicks/hanging notes. I can run all five sections legato simultaneously with a 512 buffer, and I'm on a 16GB Macbook pro (in Logic).

They seem to have fixed the release sample issue in the cellos and the missing mic positions in the basses. 

Is it a perfect string library? No. But it has a great sound. Better than most of the other stuff out there, IMO, once you learn how to use the GUI.

Did a little demo track here since updating, if anyone would like to listen.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Apr 17, 2020)

yikes i guess we do have all issues. i recently got the bundle on native instrument and having issues since day one


----------



## Nicholas (May 15, 2020)

AndreBoulard said:


> yikes i guess we do have all issues. i recently got the bundle on native instrument and having issues since day one



same here. my VEP server can handle dense orchestrations just fine (multiple Spitfire libraries, CSS, EW Hollywood), until I put in just one line of a Cinesamples library. If I do that, everything goes to s***. Even worse: when I then delete the MIDI event, it still chokes without CS playing (voice count stays up). I have to reload the thing for it in order to „let go“ of the processing power. 

this is nuts. wrote an email to support days ago, no reaction. I‘m just glad I found this thread, I thought it was just my systems. don’t know what to do now though... wasn’t exactly cheap for me and it’s basically unusable. I also don’t know how I should download the older version of the libraries, since it’s all done in Native Access because of the deal.


----------



## AndreBoulard (May 15, 2020)

Nicholas said:


> same here. my VEP server can handle dense orchestrations just fine (multiple Spitfire libraries, CSS, EW Hollywood), until I put in just one line of a Cinesamples library. If I do that, everything goes to s***. Even worse: when I then delete the MIDI event, it still chokes without CS playing (voice count stays up). I have to reload the thing for it in order to „let go“ of the processing power.
> 
> this is nuts. wrote an email to support days ago, no reaction. I‘m just glad I found this thread, I thought it was just my systems. don’t know what to do now though... wasn’t exactly cheap for me and it’s basically unusable. I also don’t know how I should download the older version of the libraries, since it’s all done in Native Access because of the deal.



i still have the same issues even after doing the batch resave in the kontakt menu. the notes in string lib hangs after playing a impro. they had told me to do batch resave and check my buffer in kontakt not to mention loading time is way above normal compared to symphobia and orchestral tools etc. i played around with buffer size in kontakt to only have the same issues but loading instrument taking way too much ram over the system. ni instrument recommended to leave it at 60kb buffer size in kontakt which means the cinesample programming and loading times is badly programmed. at this price i am lucky to not have spend full prices for these and obviously 75% off was reseanable for what it is in my opinion. ether way brass and percs are great. to be honest string patches that are sizes of over 2 gb its way to high, sounds good but its not usable when you have to wait for to load when i can have other libs that load inside of 2 sec. to mention also the click sounds that happens when you play the notes when you change the mic positions.. I mostly dont use them because of it. i am an honest dude and this was abit strange to have this up 75% off when this is somewhat concidered a good name and company.

if cinesample sees this posting hope this can be something they look into but this was going since the 2014 with people having issues not resolved. sure thing is i wont buy from them again because this unless this is honestly resolved with truth on the surface.


----------



## THW (May 15, 2020)

Throwing my hat in as well! Purchased the bundle, same problem with The occasional hanging notes in cinestrings and cinebrass. I’ve also encountered some patches randomly not working (signal but no sound).


----------



## Nicholas (May 16, 2020)

the hanging notes arent even my biggest problem, the audio clicks and pops are. on an 8-core system with 32GB of RAM, I have to go to 1024 samples buffer size to make one instance (!) of Cinestrings with the Ensemble patch loaded playable. As soon as I add another instance, it's all going down again. Couldn't get the system to really choke with Spitfire and CSS libraries...


----------



## AndreBoulard (May 16, 2020)

i actually have a 9900k and 32 ddr4 and all the other libs never had this massive problems specially right from day one.


----------



## Buddy (May 16, 2020)

I reliably get hanging notes with the legato bass patches, other legato patches hang too but you can really count on that one. Also clicks and pops at <512 buffer. My response from support on the clicks and pops is that's expected behavior at less than 512. Solution? Raise the buffer. Only library I have to do this for.

I love the sound of Cinestrings, but the bugs make it a real bummer to use.


----------



## Nicholas (May 16, 2020)

tbh, I'm just a bit relieved it's not just my system causing the problems...


----------



## danwool (May 17, 2020)

Native Access is showing updates are available for all the CineSamples libraries I own, but "ADDED NKS Support" is the only thing listed under Changes. Does anyone know if there's any unlisted changes as well? Bug fixes etc?


----------

